# Rena xp2



## Prelude2Life (Jun 22, 2010)

I moved to a new house a year ago and I'm restarting my fish tanks. I have a 50 or 55 gallon "tall" tank with all the gear I need but I wanna switch my filter from a fluval system that looks like a canister that sits inside ur tank. Kinda an eye sore. I heard good stuff about Rena xp systems. I see a few xp3s used on sale but there's something about a used system that's unsettling. I know the xp2 is rated up too a 75 but the xp3 also comes with a flow ctrl. So a used xp3 or a new xp2? Don't wanna spend lots as this is an $$$ hobby and I got a few tanks to set up. Cheapest place to get a xp2?


----------



## swordtail (Apr 24, 2010)

I have a XP2 on a 54 gallon corner aquarium and it works great. Super quiet, easy to service. Best price right now as far as I know is at JLAquatics in Burnaby. $124.25 for XP2 and $148.95 for XP3. See their website @ http://www.jlaquatics.com/info/229/Filstar+Canister+Filters.html. All the Rena XP filters come with an included flow control option. If you are going to have a high fish load I would recommend the XP3 for its greater flow rate and greater filter media capacity and flexibility.
David


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

The Xp2 is $119.99 @ King Ed and the 3 is $139.99

Talk to Kay, he will give you great deals

Tell him Greg sent you


----------



## BigFatLyre (Apr 22, 2010)

I love my Xp2 but for another 20. the 3 has to be the better way to go.


----------



## someguy (Apr 21, 2010)

xp rocks, love mine, and i'd say go for the xp3, more media versatility!


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

definately xp3, can go with a higher bioload, which is handy with planted tanks


----------



## Maxxxboost (Jun 29, 2010)

I got a XP3 on my 55G and it's awesome.

Like some members said, for an extra $20, you can upgrade from a xp2 to an xp3. You don't have to use all the slots but at least you have that option.

I bought mine at King Ed.


----------



## kbuntu (Apr 21, 2010)

I would also recommend the Rena XP 3. I have 2 on my 6 footer and they are great, easy to clean, quiet in my opinion and have a strong flow. Bought my last one of Rena Filstar Canister Filter


----------



## halonine (Jun 7, 2010)

I just recently picked up an xp2 from king ed's (119.99). I got it to upgrade my xp1 for my 33g long. So far i'm very happy, i've had the xp1 for quite a while now and have never had a problem with it. Moved the xp1 to my 24g.

So, did you buy a filter already? Which one did you get?


----------



## azn_ignite (Jun 28, 2010)

hell ya for bc aquaria, i was able to pick up a XP3 from J&L aquatics, for $148 with free shipping, so pumped cant wait till it gets here, my local petsmart here wants $229 for that same filter, cheers to whoever posted about J&L


----------



## halonine (Jun 7, 2010)

$229 seems absurd for an xp3. Nice to see you got it for a good price from an awesome place


----------



## swordtail (Apr 24, 2010)

Glad to have been helpful. I am sure you will be extremely happy with the XP3.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Great purchase! Your won't be disappointned!


----------

